# POD Cast for the Aquarist



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to share with the group about www.bluezooradio.com . It's a aquarist talk show but in a sports talk fashion. They cover a lot of good topics for the aquarist hobby.

Another POD cast for the aquarist is Aquarimax.com. It a husband and wife talk show that cover more narrow in depth topics. Very informational.

All of these can be found as free iTunes POD Casts. If anyone else has any good resources, please share.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I listen to BlueZoo during water changes sometimes. They have some good guests on usually. 

I'm subscribed to Aquarimax, but haven't listened to it much. Just not enough time. 

There's the Plantedaquariumpodcast.com, but it hasn't been updated since 09, but I believe TexGal is in one episode. Tom Barr was on it once too, if memory serves me. 

I tend to get distracted by NASA podcasts which can suck up alot of time.

Might look up Scape Fu. It's a new one, only 4 episodes so far.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I've heard one from scape fu it's a really good one... guess i need to play this before bed and waking up. now to only figure out how to get money for nothing and my chicks for free.

http://aquarimax.com/category/plants/

guest on those sites.
Hans Discus - Discus <----------- the best discus in American in my opinion.
Rolf Hagen Jr. - Rolf C. Hagen Co. "if you don't HAGEN then come out of the closet.
Chris Brightwell - water quality brightwell aquatics.
Heiko Bleher - explorer does alot of wild angelfish and discus caughts. you will find him on monsterfishkeepers.com and forum.simplydiscus.com

I want Rolf hagen JR to talk about those new power filters that hagen just came out with.
they look like a canister filter inside of a power filter...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

On BlueZoo Episode 122, they talk about the new FX5. Sounds expensive with all the features taking the guess work out of it. The host was talking about that some people only change their canister once every few months. I'd like to meet one of those people to see what they have in their tank. What are they doing, running a 405 on a single neon tank?? Mine get cleaned 1-2 times monthly, depending on water flow.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

They probably have sponges on the intakes and just rely on water changes to keep the water column clean. I tried that for a while, but honestly, I'd rather clean the filter, as it's hard to keep the water clean of detritus unless you do multiple water changes weekly.

You can keep the filter running longer if you don't rely on it for mechanical cleaning, however.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know, I got my 5 seconds of fame for this week. I called in to Aquarimax pod cast and asked them talk about heaters, the fish that need them and brands they trust.


----------

